
Nobody is going to steal your idea - davidedicillo
http://www.davidedicillo.com/business/nobody-is-going-to-steal-your-idea/
======
cd34
Unless you run into this guy; <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3825533>

------
GFischer
Hmm... I agree that nobody is going to steal most of your ideas.

But a very few of them do require secrecy (in the cases I've seen, it was
serving a very narrow niche or exploiting a loophole, nothing revolutionary,
but that would have been spoiled if someone implemented them ahead of the guy
with the idea)

~~~
davidedicillo
Again, you don't need to spill your secret sauce to share your idea.

------
cd34
Or <http://www.economist.com/node/21525394> or zynga :)

